# Общество сознания Кришны в Москве > Храм Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисуты >  Встречи, посвященные памяти Джаянанды Тхакура

## Фёдор М.

Дорогие преданные!

Приглашаем вас на встречи, посвященные памяти Джаянанды Тхакура.
Шрила Прабхупада назвал своего ученика Джаянанду Тхакура первым святым в ИСККОН и просил всех преданных чествовать его явление и уход из этого мира. Накануне этих событий для каждого очень благоприятно как можно ближе соприкоснуться с жизнью святого человека.

Встречи пройдут:
26 апреля в 16.00 в Благотворительном культурном центре на м. "Ботанический сад" и
27 апреля в 14.00 в Центре индийской культуры на м. "Полежаевская".

В программе: рассказы об уникальной жизни Джаянанды Тхакура, очень редкие фотографии и фильм о Его жизни. И - самое главное - у каждого из вас будет возможность прикоснуться к личной вещи Джаянанды Тхакура, получив таким образом даршан одного из любимых учеников Шрилы Прабхупады.

Ведущий программы - Кришна Мангала прабху. Благодаря его кропотливому многолетнему труду вышли в свет книги "Прекрасная жизнь Джаянанды Тхакура" и "Святые ИСККОН". Кришна Мангала прабху создал и поддерживает русскоязычный сайт о Джаянанде Тхакуре и также благодаря его усилиям в Маяпуре было открыто самадхи Джаянанды Тхакура.

Адреса центров:
Благотворительный культурный центр: метро "Ботанический сад", ул. Сельскохозяйственная, д. 36, корп. 1.
Центр индийской культуры: метро "Полежаевская", ул. Куусинена, д. 19-А.

Справки по тел.: 8-985-221-55-62.

----------

